# Opinions and advice, please.



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

For conformation? He looks his age, I'd put him up except for practice till his chest drops and then re-assess. Watch his topline. it looks like he's got a dip about a hand's width from his shoulders. I like things about him, he's just immature.


----------

